# Why do Europeans hate Italy so much ?



## IceMan30

I have heard how much other Western European ethnic groups think of Italians as an embarrassment to Europe.
But why ?
The fact of the matter is, is that they are part of the 4 great European technological contributors to Europe, which includes Britain, France, Germany and Italy.

These are some statistics about Italy.

One of only 5 Westernized navies in the world to have Aircraft carrier based aviation at sea, which include the USA, UK, France, Spain and *Italy*.

One of only 5 major Westernized producers of Civilian and Military Aircraft with high quality, a major market and high numbers of Export.
They include the USA, Canada, the UK, France and *Italy*.

One of only Three westernized sources of Helicopters.
They include the USA, France, and *Italy*.

One of only Eight producers of good, westernized Radar, fire control, and Command center systems.
They include the USA, UK, France, Germany, Norway, Sweden, *Italy* and Israel.

One of only Three producers of Westernized (and modern) train and railroad systems manufacturing countries from which it makes the most technological sense to purchase from.
They include Canada, France and *Italy*.

One of only Six westernized great automobile manufacturing nations.
They include the USA, UK, France, Germany, Sweden and *Italy*.

Among the leading 8 Countries that now exist because of the Roman Empire, founding members and Formulators and assistants in creating Westernized culture, which is in fact *Latin Culture*.
They include Romania, *Italy*, Switzerland, Belgium, France, Spain, Portugal and England.
The father of Westernization is of course, Greece.

Among the 5 Latin Greats, that spread Latin culture throughout Europe making Western Europe what we know it today.
They include France, Spain, Portugal, *Italy* and Romania.

One of only Two of the great European fashion cultures.
They are France, and *Italy*.


----------



## whitehall

What are the "western European ethnic groups"?  Italy is a wonderful country.


----------



## Rustic

IceMan30 said:


> I have heard how much other Western European ethnic groups think of Italians as an embarrassment to Europe.
> But why ?
> The fact of the matter is, is that they are part of the 4 great European technological contributors to Europe, which includes Britain, France, Germany and Italy.
> 
> These are some statistics about Italy.
> 
> One of only 5 Westernized navies in the world to have Aircraft carrier based aviation at sea, which include the USA, UK, France, Spain and *Italy*.
> 
> One of only 5 major Westernized producers of Civilian and Military Aircraft with high quality, a major market and high numbers of Export.
> They include the USA, Canada, the UK, France and *Italy*.
> 
> One of only Three westernized sources of Helicopters.
> They include the USA, France, and *Italy*.
> 
> One of only Eight producers of good, westernized Radar, fire control, and Command center systems.
> They include the USA, UK, France, Germany, Norway, Sweden, *Italy* and Israel.
> 
> One of only Three producers of Westernized (and modern) train and railroad systems manufacturing countries from which it makes the most technological sense to purchase from.
> They include Canada, France and *Italy*.
> 
> One of only Six westernized great automobile manufacturing nations.
> They include the USA, UK, France, Germany, Sweden and *Italy*.
> 
> Among the leading 8 Countries that now exist because of the Roman Empire, founding members and Formulators and assistants in creating Westernized culture, which is in fact *Latin Culture*.
> They include Romania, *Italy*, Switzerland, Belgium, France, Spain, Portugal and England.
> The father of Westernization is of course, Greece.
> 
> Among the 5 Latin Greats, that spread Latin culture throughout Europe making Western Europe what we know it today.
> They include France, Spain, Portugal, *Italy* and Romania.
> 
> One of only Two of the great European fashion cultures.
> They are France, and *Italy*.


Italians make great firearms, super cars and boots....


----------



## frigidweirdo

The first I've heard of it? I've never met a European who hates Italians.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mussolini?


----------



## IceMan30

Brazil also has carrier based Aviation, but Brazil is so far out of date, and so poorly trained, and so poorly maintained that it doesn't truly count, nor would it provide the kind of advantage that it normally does for the other 5 greats, up against one or more of the other 5 greats.


----------



## The Great Goose

Too many Italians.


----------



## IceMan30

The Great Goose said:


> Too many Italians.


Or maybe there is too many of you.


----------



## The Great Goose

IceMan30 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Italians.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe there is too many of you.
Click to expand...

I am omnipresent.


----------



## Dreamer

Italy are middle class in Europe..


----------



## Dreamer

I have those top list:

1.United Kingdom
2.Germany
3.Czech Republic
4.Spain
5.Sweden

I do not like France. England's enemy long time back wood.


----------



## Tilly

I don't know any people who say Italians are an embarrassment to Europe. But we do laugh at their driving, of course


----------



## skye

The Great Goose said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Italians.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe there is too many of you.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am omnipresent.
Click to expand...



So it seems.

Unfortunately.


----------



## skye

Europeans admire Italy!

(I'm talking Italy before the Islamic  hordes came and invaded  everything )

Italian style! oh mama mia!!!!

Italian food.....yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Italian architecture ....yes yes...

Handsome italian men and women.

shall I continue? lol

Italian mild weather....

Italian cars.....fashion....

and on and on and on......

Italy was the jewel of Europe indeed!


----------



## Dreamer

Italy are world class in soccer but I hope they're miss next World Cup with France and maybe Croatia to. 3 teams world class in Catholicism will I am to miss next World Cup. If maybe also Croatia. They play with Turkey in Qualify groups.


----------



## Dreamer

skye said:


> Europeans admire Italy!
> 
> (I'm talking Italy before the Islamic  hordes came and invaded  everything )
> 
> Italian style! oh mama mia!!!!
> 
> Italian food.....yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Italian architecture ....yes yes...
> 
> Handsome italian men and women.
> 
> shall I continue? lol
> 
> Italian mild weather....
> 
> Italian cars.....fashion....
> 
> and on and on and on......
> 
> Italy was the jewel of Europe indeed!



Gigi Agostino in music branch. He and Scooter top Techno groups.


----------



## PoliticalChic

skye said:


> Europeans admire Italy!
> 
> (I'm talking Italy before the Islamic  hordes came and invaded  everything )
> 
> Italian style! oh mama mia!!!!
> 
> Italian food.....yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Italian architecture ....yes yes...
> 
> Handsome italian men and women.
> 
> shall I continue? lol
> 
> Italian mild weather....
> 
> Italian cars.....fashion....
> 
> and on and on and on......
> 
> Italy was the jewel of Europe indeed!



And the people!

I must say that I've always felt that Italy is my second favorite country, after this one.


But....I've heard that so much has changed, with waves of Muslims inundating so many cities......
...I don't know if I'd still recognize it.


----------



## montelatici

I have never heard that other Europeans hate Italians.  Other Latins seem to accept them as the original Latins.  The British like the Italians.  The Greeks like the Italians.  Maybe the Germans don't like Italians, but that's a jealousy thing, since Italy is the one country in Europe that challenges Germany in nearly everything.  From music to automobiles and football.


----------



## Dreamer

Sweden and Spain like Italy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tilly said:


> I don't know any people who say Italians are an embarrassment to Europe. But we do laugh at their driving, of course




I sat pinned to the seat in cabs....where red and green lights have become merely a suggestion.


----------



## Iceweasel

Italians seem to pour their heart and soul into things. A more emotional culture versus say, Germany's austere nature. I love my Eyetalian espresso machine and motorcycle. But my German bike is fun too.


----------



## Papageorgio

Never heard that Europeans hated Italy. Why would they hate Italy?


----------



## Tilly

PoliticalChic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans admire Italy!
> 
> (I'm talking Italy before the Islamic  hordes came and invaded  everything )
> 
> Italian style! oh mama mia!!!!
> 
> Italian food.....yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Italian architecture ....yes yes...
> 
> Handsome italian men and women.
> 
> shall I continue? lol
> 
> Italian mild weather....
> 
> Italian cars.....fashion....
> 
> and on and on and on......
> 
> Italy was the jewel of Europe indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the people!
> 
> I must say that I've always felt that Italy is my second favorite country, after this one.
> 
> 
> But....I've heard that so much has changed, with waves of Muslims inundating so many cities......
> ...I don't know if I'd still recognize it.
Click to expand...

Possible, certainly for parts of beautiful Rome:

*Parts of Rome 'turning into no-go areas due to sanitation and security issues caused by migrants' claim local businesses*

*Sanitation concerns due to migrants camping at Rome's Tiburtina station*
*Led to protests by businesses, clashes with police and outcry from right*
*Also a lot of scabies at Milan station caused by migrants sleeping rough *
*Italy is struggling to accommodate an endless wave of boat migrants *
*Italian PM now said Italy will 'hurt' Europe if it ignores the migrant crisis*
By THOMAS BURROWS FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 12:30, 15 June 2015 | UPDATED: 15:04, 15 June 2015




 


Parts of Rome turning into no-go areas 'due to migrants'


----------



## PoliticalChic

Iceweasel said:


> Italians seem to pour their heart and soul into things. A more emotional culture versus say, Germany's austere nature. I love my Eyetalian espresso machine and motorcycle. But my German bike is fun too.




There's an old saying that has significant import....
Products that come from Germany are excellent. Ideas that come form Germany are disastrous .


----------



## NoNukes

whitehall said:


> What are the "western European ethnic groups"?  Italy is a wonderful country.


I live in Europe and have never heard this.


----------



## Granny

The Great Goose said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Italians.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe there is too many of you.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am omnipresent.
Click to expand...


There it is!!!  The moral narcissism I was reading about regarding leftists/socialists (see Reviews forum) - and I don't care what country you're in.  Nothing wrong with Italians - beautiful, loving, happy people who have been good to me.  AND they have awesome food.


----------



## The Great Goose

Granny said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Italians.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe there is too many of you.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am omnipresent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is!!!  The moral narcissism I was reading about regarding leftists/socialists (see Reviews forum) - and I don't care what country you're in.  Nothing wrong with Italians - beautiful, loving, happy people who have been good to me.  AND they have awesome food.
Click to expand...

Granny what are you blathering about?


----------



## Mindful

France is the place for me.


----------



## Bleipriester

I don´t hate Italy and I don´t know anyone who does. Yeah, the Turks do, but honestly, you cannot speak of anyone they don´t hate...


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t hate Italy and I don´t know anyone who does. Yeah, the Turks do, but honestly, you cannot speak of anyone they don´t hate...



The Turks hate Italy???


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t hate Italy and I don´t know anyone who does. Yeah, the Turks do, but honestly, you cannot speak of anyone they don´t hate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks hate Italy???
Click to expand...

Well, the Turks are regularly clashing with Italians and Russians. Even the small towns witness the clashes, that are very intense sometimes.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t hate Italy and I don´t know anyone who does. Yeah, the Turks do, but honestly, you cannot speak of anyone they don´t hate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks hate Italy???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Turks are regularly clashing with Italians and Russians. Even the small towns witness the clashes, that are very intense sometimes.
Click to expand...



Clashing with them in which country?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t hate Italy and I don´t know anyone who does. Yeah, the Turks do, but honestly, you cannot speak of anyone they don´t hate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks hate Italy???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Turks are regularly clashing with Italians and Russians. Even the small towns witness the clashes, that are very intense sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clashing with them in which country?
Click to expand...

Occupied Germany, of course. If you walk a street and all you see to your left are Kebab shops and all you see to your right are Kebab shops, you know you are in Germany.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t hate Italy and I don´t know anyone who does. Yeah, the Turks do, but honestly, you cannot speak of anyone they don´t hate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks hate Italy???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Turks are regularly clashing with Italians and Russians. Even the small towns witness the clashes, that are very intense sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clashing with them in which country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupied Germany, of course. If you walk a street and all you see to your left are Kebab shops and all you see to your right are Kebab shops, you know you are in Germany.
Click to expand...


So they don't hate Italy? They hate Italians in Germany?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t hate Italy and I don´t know anyone who does. Yeah, the Turks do, but honestly, you cannot speak of anyone they don´t hate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks hate Italy???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Turks are regularly clashing with Italians and Russians. Even the small towns witness the clashes, that are very intense sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clashing with them in which country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupied Germany, of course. If you walk a street and all you see to your left are Kebab shops and all you see to your right are Kebab shops, you know you are in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they don't hate Italy? They hate Italians in Germany?
Click to expand...

Don´t split hairs when arguing with me.


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the "western European ethnic groups"?  Italy is a wonderful country.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe and have never heard this.
Click to expand...


Not surprising coming from you.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the "western European ethnic groups"?  Italy is a wonderful country.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe and have never heard this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from you.
Click to expand...

Yes, the truth coming from me is not surprising. Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Dreamer

Turkey are against everything in Europe..


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the "western European ethnic groups"?  Italy is a wonderful country.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe and have never heard this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the truth coming from me is not surprising. Thank you for noticing.
Click to expand...


Never said it was the truth.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the "western European ethnic groups"?  Italy is a wonderful country.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe and have never heard this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the truth coming from me is not surprising. Thank you for noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was the truth.
Click to expand...

There is little need to state the obvious.


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the "western European ethnic groups"?  Italy is a wonderful country.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe and have never heard this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the truth coming from me is not surprising. Thank you for noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is little need to state the obvious.
Click to expand...


It's obvious you are an idiot, but you need it stated, so be it.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe and have never heard this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the truth coming from me is not surprising. Thank you for noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is little need to state the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you are an idiot, but you need it stated, so be it.
Click to expand...

A person only armed with insults is a loser.


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the truth coming from me is not surprising. Thank you for noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is little need to state the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you are an idiot, but you need it stated, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person only armed with insults is a loser.
Click to expand...


Yes you are.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the truth coming from me is not surprising. Thank you for noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is little need to state the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you are an idiot, but you need it stated, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person only armed with insults is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There is little need to state the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious you are an idiot, but you need it stated, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person only armed with insults is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

No problem, I am happy to help out.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little need to state the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you are an idiot, but you need it stated, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person only armed with insults is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, I am happy to help out.
Click to expand...

In your own idiotic way. How cute.


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you are an idiot, but you need it stated, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> *A person only armed with insults is a loser.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, I am happy to help out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your own idiotic way. How cute.
Click to expand...

So you admit you are a loser?  Interesting.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A person only armed with insults is a loser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, I am happy to help out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your own idiotic way. How cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a loser?  Interesting.
Click to expand...

I admit that I made a relate to statement concerning the OP and you decided to be an idiot. And now a few days later you have not become smarter. Not that this was expected.


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, I am happy to help out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your own idiotic way. How cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a loser?  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit that I made a relate to statement concerning the OP and you decided to be an idiot. And now a few days later you have not become smarter. Not that this was expected.
Click to expand...


Nor have you.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I am happy to help out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your own idiotic way. How cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a loser?  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit that I made a relate to statement concerning the OP and you decided to be an idiot. And now a few days later you have not become smarter. Not that this was expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have you.
Click to expand...

Really deep. Did you think of that yourself?


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I am happy to help out.
> 
> 
> 
> In your own idiotic way. How cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a loser?  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit that I made a relate to statement concerning the OP and you decided to be an idiot. And now a few days later you have not become smarter. Not that this was expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really deep. Did you think of that yourself?
Click to expand...


Wow, that is all you have? LOL!!! You are getting really boring, you need to get some new material.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your own idiotic way. How cute.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you are a loser?  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit that I made a relate to statement concerning the OP and you decided to be an idiot. And now a few days later you have not become smarter. Not that this was expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really deep. Did you think of that yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that is all you have? LOL!!! You are getting really boring, you need to get some new material.
Click to expand...

I imagine everyone gets boring when dealing with you. Do you have anything to add to the thread?


----------



## Weatherman2020

When I rented a car in Germany I was allowed to drive in any country except one. You guessed it.
Crime rate is a huge problem in Italy.


----------



## Papageorgio

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you are a loser?  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that I made a relate to statement concerning the OP and you decided to be an idiot. And now a few days later you have not become smarter. Not that this was expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really deep. Did you think of that yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that is all you have? LOL!!! You are getting really boring, you need to get some new material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine everyone gets boring when dealing with you. Do you have anything to add to the thread?
Click to expand...


Already did a long time ago. 

I don't know of other European nations hating Italy.


----------



## NoNukes

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that I made a relate to statement concerning the OP and you decided to be an idiot. And now a few days later you have not become smarter. Not that this was expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really deep. Did you think of that yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that is all you have? LOL!!! You are getting really boring, you need to get some new material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine everyone gets boring when dealing with you. Do you have anything to add to the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already did a long time ago.
> 
> I don't know of other European nations hating Italy.
Click to expand...

Pretty much what I said.


----------



## theHawk

I love Italy.  The culture, art, history, food, the wine, and of course the women.  

Yes parts of it are third worldish and ghetto, like Napoli.  But there are just so many amazing things about Italy.


----------



## GLASNOST

IceMan30 said:


> I have heard how much other Western European ethnic groups think of Italians as an embarrassment to Europe.
> But why ?
> The fact of the matter is, is that they are part of the 4 great European technological contributors to Europe, which includes Britain, France, Germany and Italy.


You base military contributions to war as the yardstick of national quality and admiration? If the restaurant is full but for one chair at my table ..... don't even think of asking if it's 'free'. Find another place to eat or wait outside.

Just for your information: When Hitler/Göring went to Italy to assess its' military strength, they were taken to the first Italian Air Force Base where Italy's 'military might' flew overhead with their best war planes. The Nazi leaders were then  taken to the next Base where the first planes had already flown ahead to show them off again. And then the next. The next. And the next. Hitler and Göring had been duped into thinking Italy had a formidable Air Force. I know that was 70 years ago but Italian propensity for *opera buffa* exists to this very day. Italians are undiciplined and think with _il cazzo_ rather than their heads.


----------



## Eloy

IceMan30 said:


> I have heard how much other Western European ethnic groups think of Italians as an embarrassment to Europe. ...


You heard wrong.


----------



## GLASNOST

Papageorgio said:


> I don't know of other European nations hating Italy.


That's because (unlike the US) we in Europe don't have this notion of 'hate' or 'haters' or 'with us or against us'. As soon as you criticize the US some fucking American bonzo will claim you are anti-American, or 'hate' America, or that you are a 'hater'. Americans are so preoccupied with *HATE*. Hate this, hate that ....... Jesus! Fucking morons.

So yes I have to agree with you, even though you didn't actually say it .... the title of this thread is stupid. We don't 'HATE' Italy.


----------



## GLASNOST

Eloy said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard how much other Western European ethnic groups think of Italians as an embarrassment to Europe. ...
> 
> 
> 
> You heard wrong.
Click to expand...

I would say that Silvio Berlusconi is an embarrassment to Europe, but so is Angela Merkel and several others. But I think it is incorrect to say that Italy itself is an embarrassment in particular. I'd say that if Europeans (in general) feel that another European nation is an _embarrassment_, it might be Romania and Greece.


----------



## Papageorgio

GLASNOST said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of other European nations hating Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because (unlike the US) we in Europe don't have this notion of 'hate' or 'haters' or 'with us or against us'. As soon as you criticize the US some fucking American bonzo will claim you are anti-American, or 'hate' America, or that you are a 'hater'. Americans are so preoccupied with *HATE*. Hate this, hate that ....... Jesus! Fucking morons.
> 
> So yes I have to agree with you, even though you didn't actually say it .... the title of this thread is stupid. We don't 'HATE' Italy.
Click to expand...


I don't hate anyone, it is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## GLASNOST

Papageorgio said:


> I don't hate anyone, it is a waste of time and energy.


So you were only exaggerating last week when you said that you hated me and threatened to put me on 'ignore'?


----------

